# text recieved today: earn $35h guarantee in LA



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

a buddy of mine who started but did not complete sign up to drive for uberX in LA got this text from them today.

UBER: Want to earn $35/hr in fares guaranteed during peak hours over Halloween? Visit 1029 Larrabee St, West Hollywood TOMORROW (9a-5p) to qualify!


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

They only make guarantees when they know you will easily make that money during the time frame. Halloween is one of the busiest times of the year for Uber, so yes, most drivers will easily make that for the few hours people go out that night. The problem is, to make money with Uber you have to give up your social life. You will not be going out for Halloween, New Years eve, Friday Saturday night, etc.,m if you want to stick with Uber guarantees.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

Was almost done with my application (just needed inspection) and I got this text. It offers a free inspection at that address. Has anyone been to these things? It says I could be activated tomorrow, does that mean they'll have phones to give out too? (Don't have an iPhone)


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> They only make guarantees when they know you will easily make that money during the time frame. Halloween is one of the busiest times of the year for Uber, so yes, most drivers will easily make that for the few hours people go out that night. The problem is, to make money with Uber you have to give up your social life. You will not be going out for Halloween, New Years eve, Friday Saturday night, etc.,m if you want to stick with Uber guarantees.


They offered $60 per hour guarantee today in San Francisco from 4-7pm and 9-midnight. So if you did 4 - midnight shift you'd be guaranteed $360 gross plus probably another $60 gross for 7pm to 9pm. No way you'd gross $420 without the guarantee.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

elelegido said:


> They offered $60 per hour guarantee today in San Francisco from 4-7pm and 9-midnight. So if you did 4 - midnight shift you'd be guaranteed $360 gross plus probably another $60 gross for 7pm to 9pm. No way you'd gross $420 without the guarantee.


I guess there is one city in the USA where it is profitable to drive for Uber. Lucky you.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> a buddy of mine who started but did not complete sign up to drive for uberX in LA got this text from them today.
> 
> UBER: Want to earn $35/hr in fares guaranteed during peak hours over Halloween? Visit 1029 Larrabee St, West Hollywood TOMORROW (9a-5p) to qualify!


Give up the best holiday of the year for what you can make any weekend with or without promo?

Nope, not here. Have kids ... will be playing on this awesome night

Anyway ... If you work Halloween night this year the guarantee is irrelevant. It's on Friday and everyone who works is going to BANK FAT!

IF you are in old town, you can thank me for some of that money you make because I would be pocketing it IF I didn't take that day off LOL

throw thank you notes at my van next time you get cut off by the best cabbie in old town 

EDIT: Not to mention all the hotties in skimpy costumes ... hell I'd almost work it for free if I wasnt going to be home with the Kids ... it's gonna be hella fun in old town!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> I guess there is one city in the USA where it is profitable to drive for Uber. Lucky you.


They _offered_ the guarantee. It's Uber; there is no guarantee they'll honor their guarantee. I expect fully they will not pay it.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Uber will find away to screw you out of the money


----------



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

Based on my experience with their guarantees, I wouldn't get too excited about it. Don't expect to make what you calculate. Mine wasn't even close.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

The calculation is easy - $60/hr x 3 hours = $180. Less 20% = $144.

Fully prepared for them to try to **** me over though and will probably have to insist much before they pony up.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks OTS! 

I will absolutely be working Friday  Should be an easy $400-$500 night.


----------



## CarGuy (Oct 4, 2014)

elelegido said:


> They offered $60 per hour guarantee today in San Francisco from 4-7pm and 9-midnight. So if you did 4 - midnight shift you'd be guaranteed $360 gross plus probably another $60 gross for 7pm to 9pm. No way you'd gross $420 without the guarantee.


Weird, I never got a email from them for this guarantee & I'm in SF. And looking at the maps all day yesterday, it was not at all saturated with drivers as a "guarantee day" would be, when those guarantee days come the app is literally FLOODED with drivers. Plus I have not seen a $60 per hour guarantee from Uber in forever here in San Francisco..there guarantee rates has been dropping and dropping as well


----------



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

^Strange, I never got that text or email either...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Did anyone else besides me get it?


----------

